# Any Asianet broadband user here??



## sarincv (Nov 13, 2008)

I tried and failed to connect my laptop which is having opensuse 11.0 using an asianet broadband connection... plz help if anyone had tried...


----------



## RMN (Nov 15, 2008)

i use Dataline.....
what message is your lappy showing?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats wierd. OpenSUSE detects a connection to the net through the ethernet port. So all you need to do is switch your router on.
What problem are you facing? you explanation is unclear.


----------



## sarincv (Nov 15, 2008)

seems like its a difft issue....asianet allows only 1 computer to connect to dataline... if I want to connect a difft system, I need to call customer care and ask them to reset the connection... thats what they told...

anyways...How you people connect?? just connect the ethernet port and open the configuration webpage they have given???


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 15, 2008)

Yup. Just connect the cable given to the ethernet port and open your browser. (otherwise see if networking in enabled just like the disable/enable option in Control Panel of XP)


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2008)

yeah


----------



## sarincv (Nov 16, 2008)

do u connect in the same way in openSuse????


----------



## rosemolr (Nov 16, 2008)

yes..Right here..I'am using asianet Broadband 2mbps...once i had faced the same issue..It is because of your router mac id is not registered in their database..Just call customer care and tell them to reset your connection..then it will be ok


----------

